#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Дни буддизма 2009

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья, приглашаем вас на мероприятия, которые пройдут в Риге 12-20 октября в рамках "Дней Буддизма 2009" !

Страница мероприятия - http://www.budisms.lv/ru/bd2009.html здесь можно узнать все подробности.

До встречи!

www.buddhism.lv

----------

